# Just noticed I cant access my hotmail



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I go into it round once a week or so. Dont know if this is related also to my previous post about not being to access DVDs or Vids or whatever they are. In both cases, as in hotmail. I could type hotmail in my search bar and it would come to a list of hotmail postings. I hit the one I always do. The screen goes white, and at the bottom it says done. I hit the refresh, and lotsa stuff happens at the bottom, but it then goes back to Done. Thats the same things with the DVDs Vids or whatever they are.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I go into it round once a week or so. Dont know if this is related also to my previous post about not being to access DVDs or Vids or whatever they are. In both cases, as in hotmail. I could type hotmail in my search bar and it would come to a list of hotmail postings. I hit the one I always do. The screen goes white, and at the bottom it says done. I hit the refresh, and lotsa stuff happens at the bottom, but it then goes back to Done. Thats the same things with the DVDs Vids or whatever they are.


 When you watch things on line, you are watching Videos. Vids for short. Period.
The only way you get to watch a DVD is by Putting a DVD Disc into the computers drive slot.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It was my understanding that he could watch clips at youtube without a problem, and he's not trying to view DVDs. But what any of this has to do with accessing hotmail is beyond me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just went into looking to see anything about Ghosts speaking. When I tried to open a particular place a blip came on saying your current securioty swettings do not allow for this to open, or something like that.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How do I adjust my security settings?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd recommend using the bookmark function, if you ever do get back to your hotmail account...

I'd abandon hotmail, the security there is nonexistent. I thought for sure that it had been abandoned by everyone... I'd recommend gmail.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Pardon my Ig Tex. Whats the bookmark function??


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Also you can call it Favorites. Does that ring a bell?
You choose Add to favorites, and that is a list of your Favorites sites along with their correct addresses. Some browsers call it your Bookmarks, like this in Safari. In Internet Explorer, its called Favorites.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

FBB
If you find a website you think you might want to go back to someday, you can bookmark/favorite it, by clicking on the tab on top of your browser that says Bookmark or Favorite.... you can organize it into groups, so you don't have to think about it. Beats the heck out of typing addresses over and over in a search engine, and hope it gets you where you want to go to. My bookmark has thousands of links bookmarked, into hundreds of folders. I have my entertainment, music, books, science, astronomy, homesteading, survival, blogs, work, etc. etc. etc., with every link I find useful listed there. With a few mouse clicks, I can access a world of information, without ever having to 'remember' a name or address, it's right there ready to click on.


----------

